# Okay folks, rephrase this sentence (to reflect the same) using your creative word skills!



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2020)

The sunset tonight cast a beautiful red glow over the blue sky.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2020)

Tonight at sunset the pale blue sky had a beautiful red glow as the sun set on the horizon.


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2020)

This evening, a beautiful red glow crept across the blue sky as the sun set


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2020)

Crimson engulfed the fading day.


----------



## jujube (Jun 26, 2020)

What a beautiful vibrant sunset; no, wait, it's the neighbors sitting around their firepit!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2020)

The pastel blue of dusk paled as flames of color licked up from the horizon.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2020)

The setting sun created scarlet streaks across the indigo sky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2020)

This evening, the setting sun ignited the deep blue sky into a ruby-red inferno of colour.


----------



## Knight (Jun 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> What a beautiful vibrant sunset; no, wait, it's the neighbors sitting around their firepit!


Looking at the sky from upstate N Y ?


----------



## Judycat (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh that red. No it's that's sunset. Over there is the house on fire. Firemen trek back to their trucks and begin redirecting traffic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Great entries everyone!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

The sun setting this evening, appeared to be as if a translucent red carpet was moving slowly toward covering over, an opaque blue one.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The sunset tonight cast a beautiful red glow over the blue sky.


Saraha dust.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2020)

The warm crimson of the setting sun seemed to kiss the day sky goodnight.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The sunset tonight cast a beautiful red glow over the blue sky.


How 'bout a thousand words....

From our cabin window


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 30, 2020)

"It's a braw bricht moonlicht nicht"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 30, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> "It's a braw bricht moonlicht nicht"


I'll have to take your word for it that this has the same meaning, haha!  Regardless, it _sounds_ lovely!


----------

